# odd clipart request..



## KempoShaun (Sep 24, 2006)

Okay, this is probably one of the more odd clipart requests, but does any know where I might find a dragon and a dove in the same clipart, perhaps intertwined somehow, or some variance on this theme?


----------



## Kacey (Sep 24, 2006)

KempoShaun said:


> Okay, this is probably one of the more odd clipart requests, but does any know where I might find a dragon and a dove in the same clipart, perhaps intertwined somehow, or some variance on this theme?


Have you tried Google Images?


----------



## KempoShaun (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Kacey!  Yeah, google is awesome, but I just haven't seen anything that struck me as right for my new school logo...  There are some great pics on there though.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 24, 2006)

http://martialclipart.tripod.com/clipart/ 

That is a site of free clipart that I built.  It does not have what you want, but you may find something else of interest.

AoG


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!  Now I know where to go for my next change!


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 2, 2006)

If the items you look at are truly 'ClipArt', you should be able to create your own combination of dragons' and doves. Each of the items in ClipArt should be able to be cut and pasted into a new image using standard Windows conventions. 

Good Luck


----------



## KempoShaun (Mar 31, 2007)

yeah, I'm just not very good at manipulating images...  Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Lisa (Mar 31, 2007)

know any geeks that could do it for you?  I am not one of the but, I am sure everyone knows one.


----------



## tellner (Mar 31, 2007)

It's not quite what you're looking for, but if you look at the end of Konrad Lorenz' "On Aggression" there's a great picture of a wolf with an olive branch and a dove with a sword. Doves/pigeons are nasty, vicious little bastards.

If you want to use a piece of art as a logo you'd better make sure it's in the public domain or that you have the appropriate rights to it. Otherwise you are courting a nasty lawsuit which you are almost sure to lose. It might be worth it to find an artist and buy or trade for something to your specs.


----------



## KempoShaun (Apr 1, 2007)

I _only_ ever use images that are public domain


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 1, 2007)

KempoShaun said:


> Okay, this is probably one of the more odd clipart requests, but does any know where I might find a dragon and a dove in the same clipart, perhaps intertwined somehow, or some variance on this theme?


:lookie: They have that? Hmm interesting.


----------



## KempoShaun (Oct 23, 2008)

lol, how about dragons shaped into letters? there's an odd clip-art request


----------



## crushing (Oct 23, 2008)

KempoShaun said:


> lol, how about dragons shaped into letters? there's an odd clip-art request


 
Found this:  http://www.elfwood.com/art/b/r/brianhusted/brianhusted.html


----------



## KempoShaun (Oct 24, 2008)

As did I, awesome stuff! The guy is talented, but I need a more asian dragon, i.e. wingless, makes it tougher, but thank you for your help!!!


----------

